# New TV series(Nov. 10th)-Chainsaw Gang on CMT



## garzanium (Oct 20, 2012)

Will probably be crazy over the top like all new series..lol, the description gives you an idea.May check it out-saw them running some big Stihl's...thats about all I know about the show!

Anyone else plan on watching it?

show description:


Next is the new series Chainsaw Gang featuring chainsaw artist Stacy Poitras, who leads a rag-tag bunch of the country's premier chainsaw artists who battle blades breaking, chainsaws bursting into flames and agitating each other as they manage to deliver incredible works of art, all while having a really good time. A passionate artist who studied at the prestigious school of the Museum of Fine Arts in Boston, Poitras first began experimenting with chainsaw sculpture while in school and has perfected his art over the last 25 years at his Malibu-based company, Deadwood Tree Sculptures. New episodes of Chainsaw Gang will premiere weekly at 10 p.m. ET/PT.

Sent from Galaxy tab


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 22, 2012)

im sure they create awesome work,but just based on the description its going to be incredibly scripted and full of over the top bad acting.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 23, 2012)

I checked and I get CMT on Directv but a 'smart search' does not yet show a program called Chainsaw Gang.


----------



## garzanium (Oct 23, 2012)

Same here with att uverse. I saw the commercial, but can't find it to dvr.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garzanium (Oct 31, 2012)

On the DVR now, scheduled to record

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 10, 2012)

*Nov. 10, the season premiere of "Chainsaw Gang."*

Artist Stacy Poitras of Calabasas is slated to make his television debut on Country Music Television on Saturday, Nov. 10, with the season premiere of "Chainsaw Gang." 



Calabasas chain-saw artist Stacy Poitras making his debut in reality show - LA Daily News


----------



## garzanium (Nov 11, 2012)

Umm...I watched 5minutes and couldn't take it. Deleted from dvr lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## graybear13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I watched a few minutes of the show and turned the channel also. Not taking anything away from the mans talent for carving,but the rest of it is pure "reality" TV. Why can't the television folks just show it like it is instead of what they do?


----------



## twoclones (Nov 11, 2012)

I watched the whole thing. Obviously a bunch of fun loving guys but I think the television crew (producer, editor, whomever) screwed them big time


----------

